# [Q] Custom ROM for a Lenovo a369i?



## jakoobo (Dec 4, 2013)

Hey
I've a lenovo a369i and want to use a custom rom, at least the pdroid manager. But I just can use the manager with an custom rom, right?
So is there a custom rom I can use on my smartphone? I couldn't find any so far.
Now there's 4.2.2 running.
Cheers...


----------



## Agoraphobia (Dec 7, 2013)

so far there's still no custom Rom for our device 
so the best thing that we can do is patiently wait for a person that will cook the rom for us.


----------



## jefryaspye (Dec 19, 2013)

*firmware*



jakoobo said:


> Hey
> I've a lenovo a369i and want to use a custom rom, at least the pdroid manager. But I just can use the manager with an custom rom, right?
> So is there a custom rom I can use on my smartphone? I couldn't find any so far.
> Now there's 4.2.2 running.
> Cheers...

Click to collapse




need stock rom any suggestion i have bricked need the rom


----------



## bienvanhoang (Dec 26, 2013)

jefryaspye said:


> need stock rom any suggestion i have bricked need the rom

Click to collapse



stock rom here: http://www.mediafire.com/download/3orsrdjui9gk5ok/Lenovo+A369i_ROW_S108_130929.rar
for more information: http://www.tinhte.vn/threads/lenovo-a369i-tu-up-rom-goc-den-do-che-rom.2220970/#post-40568039 (it's vietnamese)


----------



## minnut (Jan 10, 2014)

jefryaspye said:


> need stock rom any suggestion i have bricked need the rom

Click to collapse



Try This
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586999


----------



## ahmedkom (Mar 19, 2014)

*Stock Rom and many other custom Roms on*

Miui , Oppo Find, Note III, xperia custom roms & All Stock Roms for Lenovo a369i on

www.lenovo369i.blogspot.co.at


----------



## delmarjunes (May 1, 2014)

*best rom for lenovo a369i*

hi 

what is the best rom for lenovo a369i 

thank you


----------



## JJCX (May 5, 2014)

Can someone port cyanogenmod on the A369i? 

Sent from my Lenovo A369i using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Henry5588 (May 5, 2014)

The question as I


----------



## archis007 (Sep 21, 2014)

This site contain everything

www. lenovo369i.blogspot.com.es/?m=1


----------



## Prome_theus (Mar 4, 2015)

jakoobo said:


> Hey
> I've a lenovo a369i and want to use a custom rom, at least the pdroid manager. But I just can use the manager with an custom rom, right?
> So is there a custom rom I can use on my smartphone? I couldn't find any so far.
> Now there's 4.2.2 running.
> Cheers...

Click to collapse



:crying: no official custom roms for our phone yet.but you can still get many ports


----------



## spyne92 (May 20, 2015)

*check this website*

check this website too. it has a lot of roms for our device 

www.ngibadpunya.blogspot.com

---------- Post added at 01:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:47 PM ----------

also check this site too 
www.minority761.blogspot.com


----------



## csaba215 (May 20, 2015)

It has MT6572 chipset, porting a  rom for this device is hard. Mediatek likes to control the lifespawn of their devices....


----------



## shilva00 (Sep 30, 2015)

any update about this phone custom rom?


----------



## shilva00 (Sep 30, 2015)

any suggest for best custom rom for lenovo a369i

i just flash my lenovo a369i with lollipop 5.0 its working however i cant move any apps on my sd card 

hope someone can still help me with this kind of phone. thanks.


----------



## Ketany1611 (Mar 17, 2016)

Check this thing out! Iphone 6 Rom for Lenovo A369i!! I flashed this thing and it works like charm! Check the entire channel they have got more ROMS including Xperia Z3, CM13 and others. 
P.S: I'm  not in any contact with the Channel and this is not affiliation lol. 
Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3i5HVdNskk


----------



## Ketany1611 (Apr 10, 2016)

Look at this beauty : https://mega.nz/#!7V9hEapT!d-sa_AlvXgUZ75HmhrVrkDb46zONUgNvF0TcjNru5f0
Flashed it today on my Lenovo A369i Row_Lite_s005. Works like charm!


----------



## kje999 (Apr 12, 2016)

*A369i*



Ketany1611 said:


> Check this thing out! Iphone 6 Rom for Lenovo A369i!! I flashed this thing and it works like charm! Check the entire channel they have got more ROMS including Xperia Z3, CM13 and others.
> P.S: I'm  not in any contact with the Channel and this is not affiliation lol.

Click to collapse



What is your previous build number of a369i when you successfully flash the iphone 6 rom? is it A369i_ROW_S201 ? Is there any bugs you encounter right now? is it stable?


----------



## Ketany1611 (Apr 13, 2016)

kje999 said:


> What is your previous build number of a369i when you successfully flash the iphone 6 rom? is it A369i_ROW_S201 ? Is there any bugs you encounter right now? is it stable?

Click to collapse



Its not the real iOS mate, its just a third party launcher, notification bar, keyboard and some other apps. And yes it was 201 when I flashed.


----------



## Prome_theus (May 18, 2016)

*Lollipop for a369i*

here is Cm12.1 real lollipop rom for a369i CM12.1 For Lenovo A369I


----------

